# kool pup dryer yes or no



## Ahag (Aug 28, 2013)

I have been looking into getting a kool pup dryer for a year now. I'm planning on getting one next month. But I see there's the original kool pup and the d-flight edition. What's the difference and does any one recommend the kool pup. What's the pros and cons. Thanks!


----------



## Shenno (Oct 1, 2013)

Waiting to see what others say, trying to decide myself.


----------



## pammy4501 (Aug 8, 2007)

I have one and I love it. It's really cut my drying time and I also like the adjustable flow. 

Here is the thread I started after I got mine:

http://spoiledmaltese.com/forum/51-maltese-grooming/161666-love-my-new-kool-pup-dryer.html


----------



## Chardy (Oct 30, 2008)

I love it too! But I recommend getting the arm to hold it for hands free!


----------



## elly (Sep 11, 2006)

I have the same one as Pam and love it!!!


----------



## Furbabies mom (Jul 25, 2011)

I love mine too! It took me a little while to get the hang of it , to dry the right way without causing tangles. I use it for all of mine, and it does cut down on the drying time. Yes the arm to hold it , makes it so much easier. Some people don't like that the air is cool. It warms up as you use it, and you don't have to worry about the air getting too hot and burning the skin.


----------



## MalteseJane (Nov 21, 2004)

I am one who was concerned about the temperature. But after using it 3 times I think it's fine. But would recommend the arm to hold it too.


----------



## MalteseJane (Nov 21, 2004)

_



Introducing the D-Flite Edition Kool Dry and D-Flite Edition Kool Pup Dryers. Manufactured to the same standards and specifications as the original Kool Dry and Kool Pup dryers that set the industry standard, now available in the same beautiful and durable polished aluminum as the D-Flite Tack Box! If you love your D-Flite Box, you’ve got to have a matching powerful and ultra-quiet D-Flite Kool Dry Dryer to match!

Click to expand...

_I think the difference is in the color, this one being polished aluminum to match the D-Flite Tack Box what ever that is. Price is the same for all Kool Pup dryers 220$ anyway.


----------



## MalteseObsessed (Mar 7, 2010)

pammy4501 said:


> I have one and I love it. It's really cut my drying time and I also like the adjustable flow.
> 
> Here is the thread I started after I got mine:
> 
> http://spoiledmaltese.com/forum/51-maltese-grooming/161666-love-my-new-kool-pup-dryer.html



I have the same Kool Pup in Pink...too bad this KUTE PUP doesn't come with! ...all PRO's no CON"S...LOVE LOVE the Kool Pup...and i've gone through other dryers ...


----------



## Ahag (Aug 28, 2013)

pammy4501 said:


> I have one and I love it. It's really cut my drying time and I also like the adjustable flow.
> 
> Here is the thread I started after I got mine:
> 
> http://spoiledmaltese.com/forum/51-maltese-grooming/161666-love-my-new-kool-pup-dryer.html


Oh my gosh, sweet little pup is too adorable. Very helpful, you have me sold.


----------



## Ahag (Aug 28, 2013)

I'll definitely get the arm everyone is recommending. And Hedy I was thinking the same thing lol.


----------



## pammy4501 (Aug 8, 2007)

Yes, I didn't mention the arm. I didn't buy it when I bought the dryer, but have since acquired one. It makes it sooo much easier. (and the Kute Pup is my Frank. He is a sweetie!) Looks like this:


----------



## lydiatug (Feb 21, 2012)

LOVE mine too! Was hesitant due to cost, but it's awesome and my grandkids make me use it on their hair too


----------



## Ahag (Aug 28, 2013)

pammy4501 said:


> Yes, I didn't mention the arm. I didn't buy it when I bought the dryer, but have since acquired one. It makes it sooo much easier. (and the Kute Pup is my Frank. He is a sweetie!) Looks like this:



Thanks :thumbsup:


----------



## Ahag (Aug 28, 2013)

lydiatug said:


> LOVE mine too! Was hesitant due to cost, but it's awesome and my grandkids make me use it on their hair too


I had to laugh out loud on that one, I can see my kids doing the same.


----------



## cyndrae (Aug 30, 2009)

I got one last year after the last thread. I like it a lot but the girls are still a bit afraid of the force of the air it can't put it up too high. And I learned that it warms up if turned up higher. All in all I really like it. The girls will get better with time.


----------



## Ahag (Aug 28, 2013)

I'm in the process of ordering the kool pup. One is priced for 300 and the other for 220. What is the difference?


----------



## MalteseJane (Nov 21, 2004)

Ahag said:


> I'm in the process of ordering the kool pup. One is priced for 300 and the other for 220. What is the difference?


The one that is priced at 300 is the Kool Dry Dryer (it's the bigger one), the Kool-Pup is smaller.

Pet Grooming Dryers Used by Show Dog Professionals for over 30 years

I bought mine at Chris Christensen. There was no charge for the shipping.


----------



## Ahag (Aug 28, 2013)

MalteseJane said:


> The one that is priced at 300 is the Kool Dry Dryer (it's the bigger one), the Kool-Pup is smaller.
> 
> Pet Grooming Dryers Used by Show Dog Professionals for over 30 years
> 
> I bought mine at Chris Christensen. There was no charge for the shipping.


Thank you so much for clarifying that for me. I was so confused lol.


----------



## zooeysmom (Aug 1, 2011)

Has anyone used this dryer on their own hair? Just curious LOL


----------



## Ahag (Aug 28, 2013)

zooeysmom said:


> Has anyone used this dryer on their own hair? Just curious LOL


My kids probably will lol


----------



## zooeysmom (Aug 1, 2011)

Ahag said:


> My kids probably will lol


 Well, if it's that good for Malt hair, why not human hair, right? :thumbsup:


----------



## MalteseObsessed (Mar 7, 2010)

zooeysmom said:


> Well, if it's that good for Malt hair, why not human hair, right? :thumbsup:


dat's right! I think Lydia has used it on the kids! :thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## lydiatug (Feb 21, 2012)

Works great on human hair!


----------



## Lou's Mom (Apr 8, 2014)

I just got mine this week and used it after the dingleberry fiasco! It's quieter than my regular hair dryer but more forceful. It was pretty cool as far as temperature but I had it on the lower speed. Dallas was a bit skittish at first but calmed down after a minute or so. I didn't try it on my hair - it's pretty short and thin - probably would be standing straight out! Lol


----------



## Ahag (Aug 28, 2013)

Hehe, you all are so funny. I love this forum, you get great advice and giggles. Thanks everyone


----------

